# City Kitties - One w/ Cleft Lip



## Cats Rule (Sep 18, 2010)

These are two cats that are always together that live near downtown. I think at least 2 families feed them and possibly let them in at night. They seem to be street wise and stay away from the street. Black and white one seems to have cleft lip or something. They wouldn't let me get too close.

















​


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Poor baby.  There are organizations that would help with costs if you trap it and take it to the vet. I'm glad someone's feeding them. 

You'll find some helpful information in the Sticky Forum:

Sticky Forum - Cat Forum : Cat Discussion Forums


----------

